# I need some HELP



## ihsfab (Feb 21, 2008)

Could any of you guy's or gal's give me some information on how I would need to start on a BBQ Comp.?  I live in a little town that has a Picnic every year and one of the things that was brought up to raise funding for our yearly event was a BBQ Comp. and I was wanting to know from some of the pros and regulars that go to the compitions is how it is done.  
I need to know what kinds of things draw competers in.  I don't have to long to set this up they want to have it around the 17th of May or otherwise its going to be to hot.

Kulley


----------



## peculiarmike (Feb 21, 2008)

If not already a member, join KCBS. They sanction comps., and more.

http://www.rbjb.com/rbjb/kcbs.htm

They have the info you need.


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 21, 2008)

A good payout $$$ draws them in.   Make sure to have plenty of space and water and power available.

As mentioned above.  Check out/join KCBS (or similiar) they can help with that.....especially if you are looking to be "sanctioned".  A lot of teams won't bother cooking in an unsactioned event under most normal circumstances.


----------



## ihsfab (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks guys this is just what I needed.  I joined up and I will see if our town would go for it.  Thanks a bunch.


----------

